# Sherwin Williams Emerald Interior



## Paint Chip (Dec 25, 2013)

Anyone have feed back on this product? Pros, cons etc? I use sherwin basically only for sundries with the exception of duration ext which I use a ton of. I only use regal select interior for walls but got a great price for emerald. Would mostly use the flat. Worth a shot? Thanks!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Mods? You want to just ban me now?


----------



## Paint Chip (Dec 25, 2013)

Ha! Guess I had that coming!


PACman said:


> Mods? You want to just ban me now?


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Paint Chip said:


> Anyone have feed back on this product? Pros, cons etc? I use sherwin basically only for sundries with the exception of duration ext which I use a ton of. I only use regal select interior for walls but got a great price for emerald. Would mostly use the flat. Worth a shot? Thanks!





PACman said:


> Mods? You want to just ban me now?


Against my better judgement, I'll ask:

He got a great price. He's applying flat to an interior wall. What exact disaster is he in for?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I paint paint said:


> Against my better judgement, I'll ask:
> 
> He got a great price. He's applying flat to an interior wall. What exact disaster is he in for?


Unless he got it for less then $35 it is still over priced. Other then that no problems. Just hope you don't have to use a bright red. Or green. Or yellow. Or blue. I hear navajo white is making a come back.

And it drags a wee bit.(lol).

And it roller laps a tad.(lol).

And it smells kinda weird.

But it is hard as hell when it cures.

There was that nice enough? Please don't encourage me.


----------



## Paint Chip (Dec 25, 2013)

I actually don't pick the sheens. The client/decorator/or builder does. The rep at sherwin is saying this is the best product they have. I have not liked any products they have given me. (With the exception of ext duration) Thats why I'm asking for others opinions.


I paint paint said:


> Paint Chip said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have feed back on this product? Pros, cons etc? I use sherwin basically only for sundries with the exception of duration ext which I use a ton of. I only use regal select interior for walls but got a great price for emerald. Would mostly use the flat. Worth a shot? Thanks!
> ...


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I have used it a couple times years ago when it came out and I was not impressed, especially with the price.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

PACman said:


> Mods? You want to just ban me now?


Let it go PAC. It's not worth the frustration. Your thoughts are well documented. 

Just let it go.


----------



## Clearlycut (Dec 1, 2013)

I use the matte. Works great for me?


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

make sure and use a polyester roller cover when applying. super key!!


----------



## Paint Chip (Dec 25, 2013)

Thank you. I really want to like sherwin William products, but I don't. I love the customer service, personal attention. The products leave little to be desired tho. Price is rarely a concern but I do paint some house that a getting out for sale. I figured this would be a good market to use it on. The occasional cheapo.


PACman said:


> I paint paint said:
> 
> 
> > Against my better judgement, I'll ask:
> ...





chrisn said:


> I have used it a couple times years ago when it came out and I was not impressed, especially with the price.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

epretot said:


> Let it go PAC. It's not worth the frustration. Your thoughts are well documented.
> 
> Just let it go.


Hey I gave a nice reply this time. And Fyi, They forced my P&L rep to retire yesterday. Threatened to fire him if he didn't. Why? Because he was making too much salary at his position. No other reason given.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Just be advised that what may look like a "great price" may not be the same for you as it is for SW. The only real reason it is priced so high at retail is because SW can get away with it since Ben Moore has actually been able to sell Aura for $70 a gallon. If you can get it for under $40 it is a great paint. Anymore then that....? Don't think so.


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

Paint Chip said:


> Anyone have feed back on this product? Pros, cons etc? I use sherwin basically only for sundries with the exception of duration ext which I use a ton of. I only use regal select interior for walls but got a great price for emerald. Would mostly use the flat. Worth a shot? Thanks!


SW gouges people with their Sundrie Pricing. I would recommend buying online or letting your indep retailer know bc myself being one I know I can sell it cheaper even brands that they own like Purdy


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

PACman said:


> Mods? You want to just ban me now?


Speak your mind Pac


----------



## Paint Chip (Dec 25, 2013)

Yeah they gave me competitive pricing. Same as Amazon and the paint store .com


ElTacoPaco said:


> Paint Chip said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have feed back on this product? Pros, cons etc? I use sherwin basically only for sundries with the exception of duration ext which I use a ton of. I only use regal select interior for walls but got a great price for emerald. Would mostly use the flat. Worth a shot? Thanks!
> ...


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Smells weird, pulls. Hides and applies well. Dont like it. RS is better.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

ElTacoPaco said:


> SW gouges people with their Sundrie Pricing. I would recommend buying online or letting your indep retailer know bc myself being one I know I can sell it cheaper even brands that they own like Purdy


I'm doing a sundry order now and I get SW, PPG, and local BM to price them. BM store ALWAYS beats the others by 10-25% every year. They do better then online store too.


----------



## thamberg (Jun 11, 2012)

It's a decent paint, but nothing special by any means. The price is outrageous. If you have to use SW, I'd recommend just going with Cashmere at half the price of Emerald.


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

PRC said:


> I'm doing a sundry order now and I get SW, PPG, and local BM to price them. BM store ALWAYS beats the others by 10-25% every year. They do better then online store too.


What store is that I need ro tqlk to them


----------



## Gurnoe (Sep 5, 2015)

PACman said:


> Just hope you don't have to use a bright red.


No disrespect to ya but I don't agree with this part at all. One coat over an existing alkyd white:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm not a big fan of interior emerald or duration. :no: Cashmere and SuperPaint is more my speed. If I need anything more than that I'm going with Aura. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

I don't use a lot of SW but I do like Emerald matte interior because of how hard it is when cured. There's a slight learning curve to application but I can make it look just about as good as RS. It's great for kitchens because it cleans really, really well. Most of the time you only need a damp rag to wipe junk off the walls. That, to me, is its best selling point. 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes, I'd agree with emerald being easy to scrub and clean things. 

Only down side is the price. Granted they supposedly put all this research into it and it has new/better properties, etc. 

In my opinion the price is overkill and the prices are set at the national level, so unless you order a ton of it (semi-truck load) you probably aren't going to get much of a break in price. 

Like another person said, better off with something like super paint or cashmere at probably half price. If your worried about flow, then just add a little conditioner to it (XIM or Flo), problem solved.


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

Emerald SUCKS! This coming from a SW fan. I have used it in satin matte and newest flat. Used all in deep and white bases. None of them are true to the advertised sheen and hat band like crazy not to mention holidays, streaking, and flash terrible over mud spots. For their top of the line paint it's very disappointing


----------



## HD painting (May 27, 2013)

Ive heard if your spending that $ go with aura. I'm a SW user also but I feel like I should try some BM to widen my scope of product knowledge. 
I painted a family members bathroom with a mistint emerald satin. So it could have been cursed to begin with. But it was an off white and it wouldn't cover baby blue in 3 coats! Still could see through it. I was not impressed with the hide. The film felt tough. Maybe I should get a real gal though not a mistint...


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Gurnoe said:


> No disrespect to ya but I don't agree with this part at all. One coat over an existing alkyd white:


Ok I guess I need to be a little more specific. Reds with NO red oxide pigment in them. Red oxide pigment by it very nature hides quite well. At least that is the pigment color I am seeing in this picture. Bright true reds in Emerald usually don'y hide very well because SW is still using ancient pigment technology. Even their "0-voc" pigments.


----------



## NotAChemist (Jan 23, 2016)

PACman said:


> Ok I guess I need to be a little more specific. Reds with NO red oxide pigment in them. Red oxide pigment by it very nature hides quite well. At least that is the pigment color I am seeing in this picture. Bright true reds in Emerald usually don'y hide very well because SW is still using ancient pigment technology. Even their "0-voc" pigments.


Same thing I thought when I seen that. Haven't used Emerald, so I can't comment, but that's not the kind of bright red that doesn't hide. Think cherry red, not brick red.


----------



## gpainting (Jan 13, 2016)

I used it because I got a "deal" and the rep was trying to push it, I was expecting it to be better then super paint, which is what I like to use on interior. For me it was harder to work with and took longer to get it looking good, other than application, I think its a good paint, but way overpriced.


----------



## Gurnoe (Sep 5, 2015)

PACman said:


> Ok I guess I need to be a little more specific. Reds with NO red oxide pigment in them. Red oxide pigment by it very nature hides quite well. At least that is the pigment color I am seeing in this picture. Bright true reds in Emerald usually don'y hide very well because SW is still using ancient pigment technology. Even their "0-voc" pigments.


Fair enough, but I definitely would have bid this for primer and possibly 3 coats several years ago, even though it's not a lipstick-y red. I bid the job assuming I'd get the color matched in Aura but I used Emerald because of the 40% off trial and to be able to say I'm familiar with all of the new products. The HO has made unsolicited contact with me several times since to mention how much he loves the red walls so as a residential painter that's ultimately what matters. 

I didn't disagree with any of your other statements even though I don't recall the smell of the paint. I'm not trying to suggest that Emerald the same as Aura, the price is definitely waay to high! It's not a bad finish if you can jump through all of the hoops to put it on. I really dislike how draggy most new paints are - miserable to apply. I've read people have issues with lap lines and stuff like that but that's true for Aura as well. To me as somebody who buys both and doesn't sell either - I'd always opt for Aura unless SW significantly drops the price of Emerald. If I showed up to a job and the HO had purchased Emerald I certainly wouldn't eschew it and go out of my way to buy Aura instead. You know better than I do PAC that SW being a ubiquitous brand in paint, they're going to sell a ton of the stuff to diyers regardless of the poor tints or monopoly-driven price. Washable flat ooooooohh.....


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

gpainting said:


> I used it because I got a "deal" and the rep was trying to push it, I was expecting it to be better then super paint, which is what I like to use on interior. For me it was harder to work with and took longer to get it looking good, other than application, I think its a good paint, but way overpriced.


Exactly.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

For what it's worth, I primarily use SW products, yet have never used Emerald Interior. The local SW I use has a long-time employee who suggested I not use it ever for anything. The exterior product is a different story, according to the same person.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

SemiproJohn said:


> For what it's worth, I primarily use SW products, yet have never used Emerald Interior. The local SW I use has a long-time employee who suggested I not use it ever for anything. The exterior product is a different story, according to the same person.


Sounds like good advice. Incidentally, same exact thing could be said for Duration. Interior=Yuck. Exterior=Yum.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Sounds like good advice. Incidentally, same exact thing could be said for Duration. Interior=Yuck. Exterior=Yum.


When you know you've been painting too long....exterior paint tastes good and to top it off it's SW.


----------



## NotAChemist (Jan 23, 2016)

People act surprised about exterior/interior paints with the same product name being differing quality levels, but it really shouldn't be. They share nothing in common other than the name on the can and the *relative* quality level across the manufacturer's lines. This is true across the board, from SW down to BM.


----------



## RP Mike (Oct 24, 2015)

I've used it on walls. It covered pretty well, it smelled pretty odd, but I didn't mind it as. They were pumping it out with their test drive sale so it was basically 50% off up to 20 gallons.

I wouldn't use it at full price unless the H.O requested it for whatever reason.. but I didn't mind using the stuff.


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

I've used duration interior and emerald ,I like emerald better I got it comped to see if I liked it a few times its not as saggy as duration and it covered much better (using lighter tints) ,emerald exterior whoa, that stuff will kill the inside of your pump if u let it sit idle too long


----------

